# Slot History - Who ARE Those Guys?



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Any HO Slot Historians out there?

Here are my favorite spectator figures. 








I remember these guys going way back to the '60s. I think they were done specifically for slot racing, not model railroading. Just can't remember who made them. Plasticville, maybe? 

Can anybody tell me? Can anybody supply pics of the rest of the figures in the set?

Thanks.

-- D


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That's me and Jessica Alba on the left. And I think that was Bob holding up the hotdog.:hat:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I believe they are Atlas figures. If I can find a box cover I will post it.
hojoe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

DesertSlot said:


> That's me and Jessica Alba on the left. And I think that was Bob holding up the hotdog.:hat:







hojoe said:


> I believe they are Atlas figures. If I can find a box cover I will post it.


Thanks, Joe, but I don't think they're Atlas. I'm pretty familiar with the Atlas figures. 








They're tall, thin, and they are still available today, as "Pedestrian Figures". And they have the weirdest sprue system I've ever seen.

I've been sitting home with the flu. Had about enough energy to sort HO figures. I asked the question here before doing any research of my own. But since then, I've found that MANITOUGUY identifies them as Plasticville (about a third of the way down the page, after all the "Bullitt" stuff). He shows 1:32 figures, but the poses are the same. I hope the other poses he shows were translated into HO also.

I wish somebody would arrange for another production run of these figures. 

-- D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats the chat gang!


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

I don't think they are atlas figures. Altas still makes the same ones as Dslot has in box. I am not sure who makes them. I also came across figures that bigger than H.O. but smaller than 1/32 scale. I will try and post pictures of these as well.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

After some thought, I have a vague recollection that these guys are made by Prieser.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Plasticville!*

Question definitely solved. (It's amazing what you can ferret out if you're willing to whiz away half a sick-day doing it).

These are Manitouguy's photos of the larger-scale versions of my HO figures.

















He claims they're Plasticville. He also says the standing figures to the left and right of them in the photo below are Plasticville, but I haven't dug up any verification for that, and I doubt it. I'll bet they turn out to be Monogram or Revell or something. 










Note that the seated figures are either a smaller scale, or are exceedingly affected by the wide-angle camera lens. Since he verifies the standing figures are 54mm (1:32), I'm guessing that Plasticville did these figures in 1:48 scale, so they'd mesh with P'ville's other figs intended for O scale model train use. This would square with *Slotrod*'s comment.

I went to the P'ville Collectors' Assoc. page, because I remembered they have good images of practically everything Bachmann ever marketed under the P'ville name, and the boxes too. Frustratingly, they've now fenced off all their pictures in a *members only* area. To access it I'd have to apply over the web, they'd mail me a paper form, and I'd send it back with a check for ten dollars. I could afford the ten dollars, but not the week of folderol. Thank heaven for Wayback.com. Earlier versions of the site were in the Wayback archives. And here's the smoking gun:










Poor artwork, but clearly the same poses. Even has the hot-dog vendor. The link to the box for the HO version (2777) led to the Hot Dog Stand box, so I don't have an image for it, but I don't think there's any doubt.

-- D


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*nobody looks at a dog...Hoooooowl, Hoooooowl Jessica is HOT!*



DesertSlot said:


> That's me and Jessica Alba on the left. And I think that was Bob holding up the hotdog.:hat:


Hot Dogs...get your HOT DOGS! What's a race without a Hot Dog? lol 

That Jessica is one hot Babe...I'd like to give her some body paint.:woohoo:

Bob...uuuuum is Jessica your Wife (if so sorry *just a little*)...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

bobhch said:


> Hot Dogs...get your HOT DOGS! What's a race without a Hot Dog? lol
> 
> That Jessica is one hot Babe...I'd like to give her some body paint.:woohoo:
> 
> Bob...uuuuum is Jessica your Wife (if so sorry *just a little*)...zilla


LOL I was wondering when you'd get here!:hat:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

DesertSlot said:


> LOL I was wondering when you'd get here!:hat:


I ran as fast as possible. That will be $1.50 for the dog sir.


----------

